# Missouri honey prices



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Khines
I have never sold a jar of honey in my life. I did get a little this year and was thinking about pricing. I have two things to go on in my responding. My aunt by marrige payed $10 a pint at a farmers market. I went to a bee meeting and one guy there was selling a pint for $10 bucks. He ask what everyone else was doing and I told him about my aunt. He was wanting to raise prices but decided to stay where he was. One guy at the meeting said he sells to in the city for $12.00 a pint but that most of his customers were doctors and did not bat an eye and that it might not be the same out here in the country. The bad part is that my daughter (per my wife talking to her) was paying $18 for five pounds of honey at walmart. That is about $3.60 a pound. I told my wife that I was going to sell a pint for ten and a quart for $18.00. I origionally was going to ask $6 for a pint but was doing like you and checking around. I feel that is high because the only people that I would sell that might ask me if I have any is family. I hate selling and luckly there is no pressure on me this year as I only got about 4 gal so far. But, if some one ask, I am going to say ten a pint unless I change my mind later. Seems high.
I don't know if this helps you and like I said, I have never sold a jar of honey.
Good luck
gww


----------



## KCWildman (Dec 20, 2010)

In the late 50's to early 60's, my brother and I sold Dad's honey in Jefferson City out of our wagon for 35 cents a pound in glass jars. Today, I get $10/lb in the same Queenline jars, and adopted Dad's old label. Word of mouth, and an end-cap display at my retail sporting goods store in North Kansas City usually has it all moved before February. Miss Dad, my brother, and that old wagon.
JJH


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Kc
Your join date was 2010 and you have 13 post. What have you been doing with yourself? Nice to hear from you on here. 
Cheers
gww


----------



## KCWildman (Dec 20, 2010)

Just don't have a lot to say. Lots of other things in life besides web surfing. I usually just start problems anyway.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Kc...
Got you. I must say that the computer is close to my lazy boy and I spend way to much time by it. I let my lazy streak show.
Cheers
gww


----------



## J O'Haro (Feb 4, 2014)

retail - 1lb with dripless lid $8 or 3 for $22. 
quarts $20


----------

